
Show HN: The Billion Dollar Tweet - scottatmu
https://www.thebilliondollartweet.com
======
scottatmu
Was doing some research for a future blog post and kept forgetting to bookmark
this Tweet so, well, I made a website that showcased it with an easy to
remember domain name.

~~~
Philipp0205
Upvote for that effort (:

------
qnsi
Can someone pls explain this exchange in plain english? Sorry.

